# Nikon D90 - Wow!



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

The Nikon D90 looks like it'll wipe the floor with every other DSLR on the market!


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)




----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

I'm glad to see that the D90 will now support punch cards. That's a big bonus for me since I have boxes of them sitting in the basement. Way to go Nikon!


----------

